# Serving temperature



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

It's well-accepted that brewed coffee tends to taste better as it cools. I've always recognised this, but it dawned on me today that even though I let it cool a fair bit the tastiest sips are almost always the last ones, when quite often the coffee is below blood temperature.

What temperature do people generally consume at? I think I'm going to try and hold off until around blood temperature even for the first sip from now.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I now tend to drink espresso based drinks at around body temp or slightly higher. I still want it warm to the touch, especially milky drinks. I do like black brewed coffee to be cooler, but don't care for cool milky drinks.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Agree regarding milk drinks. I specifically mean black filter coffee


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Fluffles

If drinking black then just about as long as slightly warm ( a guess would be warmer than room but not hotter than body) if with milk then tend to start higher as milk cools it down, if that makes sense.

Sounds like you would really get on well with cold brew, really smoooooth especially if once kept in the fridge allowed to come up to room temp.

John


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I try not to start drinking until under 55-60C.

Tastiest sips being the last ones may well be down to temperature, but also might mean you want to tighten up the grind/steep longer a tad?


----------

